# Ramada Inn canceled our reservation for next years Ironstock



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I had posted this to another list and thought some of the Haunt Forum folk who stay at the Ramada Inn should know. I have been going to Ironstock for about 4 years now. First two years I stayed at the Days Inn. The past 2 years at Ramada because more people hung out there. This year there was alot of situations with pricing. Nothing ever consistant. When we went to pay for our rooms we used our AAA card and asked for a discount. The woman at the counter said okay and made our rooms $79 a night saving $10 each night. Great. We got to our rooms and started to unpack when we got a call from the front desk stating there was a mistake. The woman told us that there was no discount and we have to pay the difference. I had a receipt showing I paid already but did not want to spoil the weekend. I heard later they did this to many people. We found out also that some people paid $98 while some paid $62.

My wife was home when she heard about it and told them that she asked if AAA members get a discount and they said yes. When she tried to call the woman who answered hung up on her twice. She also did not want to spoil the weekend. After the event was over and we got home my wife emailed the corporate offices. Three weeks later we got a call from Corporate offices apologizing and reinbursing the differencs. My wife had told them about some of the situations that had happened over that weekend. When we got home from work that night we got 2 messages from the Manager of the Tell City Ramada Inn. First message stated that if Y'all did not like your stay then we will cancel you your husbands and your daughters reservation for next year. The second message was a confirmation of the cancelation with attitude. Y'all have a nice day.

We played the messages back to Corporate Offices. They were astonished. They did not know how to apologize. We were happy with the gift certificate but the woman pushed it to another level. My wife is now on a mission. I just needed to vent and let you know the quality of service at the Ramada Inn. Phobos and I and Family will be staying at the Holiday Inn next year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

OMG! I can't believe they did that! They need new management at the Tell City Ramada Inn!


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Holy crap, that is unbelievable. The business they get from Ironstock in that town should certainly warrent better treatment than that. The Morgue bunch were at Holiday Inn, and we had no such problems. Nice hotel, nice pool, no complaint other than having to share a room with five other people.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like the Holiday Inn is the place to be!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Some people got charged _$62_? They charged me $98.

Sounds like those SOB's have a real big stick wedged up their tight little behinds. Taking an attitude like that is inexcusable. I say set those recordings from those phone messages and set them to text and put it on you tube. Let everyone know what A-holes they are. You are the customer, they are the service provider... they declared war, so give 'em a war. Sounds like your lady is on the warpath... give her a cheer from me.

We've only got one IS left, and it's going to be big, so I guess there's no chance of a full-out IS boycott of them. They'll still get lots of money from us next year, the snotty bastards. But not from me. Holiday Inn for this haunt fan.


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

We will certainly welcome the company over there, seemed like we were one of the few not over at the Ramada. Speaking of final year for IS, has anyone else heared the rumor that it's going to change hands and move locations after the big 1-0 next year?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Some people got charged _$62_? They charged me $98.
> 
> I say set those recordings from those phone messages and set them to text and put it on you tube.


Love that idea..now i have to figure out how to do that.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

little_fire said:


> Speaking of final year for IS, has anyone else heared the rumor that it's going to change hands and move locations after the big 1-0 next year?


I haven't heard of this, but really doubt it. I don't think the Irons would want to punish someone with the burdens on setting up a big weekend show  or to accidentally exploit the name they worked hard to establish.

I am sure we will know for sure next year on how they decide on any type of event called "IronStock".

Noah, maybe you should have quit snapping the poor workers with your boa 
Guess, we may or may not see you at the Holiday Inn as we are all partying too much up at the fairgrounds anyway.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wow that sucks Noah. However, I am confidant your wife will bring that to closure on a positive (for you) note. And thank you for the heads up as we plan to make the trip next year.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I've been staying at the Holiday Inn anyway. Looks like I need to make reservations early now to beat the new crowd.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Luckily for me I had no problems as I just drove home and slept in my own bed. As for you all from out of town I say screw them and stay some where else. Sorry you all had trouble, we are not all like them.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

little_fire said:


> We will certainly welcome the company over there, seemed like we were one of the few not over at the Ramada. Speaking of final year for IS, has anyone else heared the rumor that it's going to change hands and move locations after the big 1-0 next year?


I'm sorry I may have started that rumor mill. I don't know if there is a lick of truthiness to it. IS competes with some fishing tourney so there is no sweat off Ramadas huevos


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

HibLaGrande said:


> IS competes with some fishing tourney so there is no sweat off Ramadas huevos


Hmmm.... of course, a hundred or so people could make reservations there and cancel Friday afternoon? :winkvil:

Nah... that's juvenile. But fun to think about.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Ironman had posted this about the Situation...

Some helpful e-mail addresses:
Barbra Ewing- Mayor of Tell City
[email protected]

Bev Minto-Perry County Convention and Visitors Bureau 
[email protected]

Cheri Taylor-Perry County Chamber of Commerce 
[email protected]

When writing to these folks, remember that they cannot fix the problem 
personally, but they do have the means to influence the local hotel management 
through suggestions from reports they receive. Also keep in mind, these people 
did not create the problem and ranting to them will not get very far. It is 
their goal to make sure that visitors enjoy themselves and have a good time that 
in turn would encourage future visitations. The problem was not with Tell City 
or Perry County, but with the Ramada management. So please explain your 
experiences in a precise and civil way and chances are they will take it upon 
themselves to try to correct the problems in the future. These public officers 
do know that Ironstock normally pumps somewhere between 120K and 250K into the 
local economy each year, and they will want to make sure that there are no bad 
aftertastes from disrespectful businesses.

As for suggestions about booking rooms and then canceling at the last 
possible moment in a revengeful way to empty the hotel....this only hurts our 
own visitors that are trying to book one of the few rooms available in the Tell City 
area. Yes, the Ramada would take a hit, and a fairly large one. But on the 
other hand, it may keep some of our own people from being able to come and 
enjoy the last hurrah if they cannot find lodging. We are haunters, not 
terrorists, so fall back on your haunter prowess and soap the windows or TP the 
manager's car before someone suggest flying a plane into the hotel. 
Ironman

Make sure and check out our Halloween decor and props.
www.theironkingdom.com

It's all fun and games until somebody loses an eye....
www.Ironstock.com

We add screams to your dreams.
www.slaughteron2nd.com


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Another suggestion was to keep your reservation and when a haunter needs a room then call Ramada and explain that you will be canceling your room and know someone who needs a room that way it eliminates any guys that smell like fish getting the rooms.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I am a hotel employee (HIE) and thats just so wrong they cancelled your reservation!! Does Ramada have a guest relation service?? That is the best place to complain if so. Most hotels have a "brand" manager...they arent a every day employee and most manage a few hotels... but they make sure each and every hotel are up to standards....following whatever "code" they have to be or do what ever. I do know at our hotel we band guest...though we also had to go through guest relations to do this....and it was over something FAR worst then asking for a AAA discount!!

I would NOT sit back and do nothing....complain to everyone who will listen!!! Keep complaining to everyone....that person at that hotel needs to be fired!! Sounds like corp must have told this person what was going on....what a joke!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

How about letting Trip Advisor, Travelocity, Hotels.com and
AAA Know about what went on. 

I'm sure all those sites have a way to rate hotels.


----------

